# thurs can't buy a fish club m-n-g



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

a small but hardy group showed at Clearys for the 2nd annual meet.1.craig(kumma)2.Wally(dr.Wink)3.Terry(worm dunker)4.Scott (noonan)5.Sean (trouttime)6. yours truly..food was great, atmosphere pleasant and our servers friendly and efficient. Thoughts of waters to be fished this year were discussed,along with painting 'skunks' on newer members boats!..lol.this should be interesting, a number of the fellas will be new to this inland,urban combat fishing. besides the fishing prospects and aspects, i think the 6 of us have successfully cured all of mother earths problems..lmao..and as the night wore on,strangely, all our tales of fish got larger...and once again 3 of us hung til the servers brought up the lights and dressed to leave. a great pleasure meeting Terry and Scott, not to mention great comfort in renewing previous aquaintenances. Laughs were loud,stories proud, a good time had by all...... had Craig,Sean and I stayed any longer we could have sampled Clearys breakfast buffet...............some of the lakes to be invaded by our flotilla this year..Whitmore,kent,half moon,pickerel,south,Fenton........come join us!!!!!!!!!!!...................and this year an opprotunity of a lifetime....the chance to outfish that Eastside legend, the muskie maven himself ESOXon nights he chooses to join in!


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

You must have posted this when you got home & were on a roll.
Well, my head successfully hurts this morning & I sure am glad I left at eleven.
It was nice to meet some new people from the site & see some of the ones I haven't seen for a while.
I'm having a hard time remembering what was talked about. Must of laughed a bit as my side hurts this morning & no I didn't fall down & hurt myself.
I think we decided to start the first Thursday in May wich will be the 5th and that seems fitting as my calendar says thats "National Prayer Day" & we could use that.
Did we decide which lake we were gonna start with ?

Wally


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

You [email protected]#%$*@! :lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Bill, Craig, Wally, Terry, and Scott thanks for the good time and laughs, have not done an MS get together yet that was not a good time!! Realy looking forward to getting on the water and slaying'em. Once again we did the site proud as the staff shot glances our way thinking wont these guys ever quit :lol: The only down side to the evening was I actually had to pay for my food this time......................Mac we need you buddy!  
Thanks again guys cant wait for the first outing


----------



## Noonan (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks to all for a great time last night. It was great to put some names with faces. Sorry I had to bolt so early, trust me, I should have stayed (So yes Shame, that means no pictures for the site today). Maybe next time, or I think I will stick to fishing for right now. Better stories to tell and I don't ever have to worry about them taking me for a visit to our fine judicial system. Hope to see everybody soon again and for those who couldn't make it last night, hope to see you on the water. 

- Scott


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

HEy Wally!  That how you feel? Yep met wench on the way out,told her gimme a sec to scratch out our meet, we breakfasted at a little restaurant together....She said DARN! if she knew you were gonna be there she'd threw on the spiked heels,pasties and thong...woulda danced on the table for ya! Told her, as fuzzy as mind is, I think we decided Whitmore for the opener may 5th. Then had to return home grab the topos, logs and info on there dropped it in her car so she can refresh herself on it over lunch. Yeppers, these michigan-sportsman members are some of the best folk on earth! I, Too, will have to stay on the all easy listening radio and the serious Tv, give my jaws a rest from all the laughs. We had to stay long enough to toast all the guys(Jim,Lee,doug,bill,scotty,chad,brian, brian,pete,craig,rich,barry, mark, mac) whom I know were there in 'spirit' if not in body! Oh and the st' clair nemesis,Paul!..lol..we had a pretty fair 'repartee' goin with the staff as the night drew to a close..football,fishin, drinkin!..lol.I think,the employees even appreciated having a bunch of loose witted, hard drinkin,havin a great time group of guys..the 'laughs' , i'm sure, made their work night pass a little quicker..Now, to the important stuff..should be great to get these charter captains, steelheaders and river guys out to our STAGNANT<SHALLOW < WEED INFESTED inland waters to chase 3 inch sunnies!!!!!!!!!!! :evilsmile ..Ah the 'skunks',the running aground, the constant lifting of the motor to remove weeds....we"ll make "real thursday nite clubbers" of these guys,whom are used to catchin fish!..lmao :mischeif:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

no pics Scott? geez the 'nerve' of these gals to treat a Michigan-sportsman that way!..hmptf!!!!...lol.we'll have plenty of 'times' i'm sure....Hey, maybe we should have a meet n greet at one of them thar singles bars next time, ya know/ so the single guys and us 'philanderers' can do alittle 'fox' hunting to go with beverages,food,laughs and fishin! :16suspect


----------

